
The train that powers its station - SlashmanX
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20151002-the-train-that-powers-its-station
======
shabble
I was surprised to discover a little while ago that the London Underground has
had energy recovery systems in place for quite some time, based around a short
incline on the route into a station, and a descent leading out of it[1].
Energy is then quite neatly stored as gravitational potential over the height
difference.

The ability to retrofit this new system to existing infrastructure without
major engineering works is definitely a huge plus.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenerative_brake?s#Electric_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenerative_brake?s#Electric_railway_vehicle_operation)

